# Proper Abandonment Of Transite Wate Pipe?



## Earthworkssdu (Jan 5, 2009)

Curious as to if anyone knows what is considered to be the proper abandonment procedure for Transite (Asbestos) water pipe. We have a job at a local high school to replace 600 linear feet of existing transite water main with C909 Plastic water pipe. Historically we have capped the end of the pipe and left the pipe where it lies. But we have been questioned if this is proper procedure to meet Massachusetts state law. I have asked the local water department and they said it is often left where it is. Any input on the subject would be apreciated. Thanks In Advance.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i'm sure state laws vary, but here, they're capped, and left. only time it becomes a hazard is when the fibers in the pipe are in suspension. i personally can't see any reason to change things.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Bury it next to the haunches of the new pipe.


----------



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

you can smash it and leave in in place if you want too we have done that a few times


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

john1066 said:


> you can *smash it* and leave in in place if you want too we have done that a few times


And create Airborne Asbestos Particles??? _Hmmmmmmmm........_


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Her in Oregon and Washington we can only leave it in the ground for a couple of reasons, otherwise it must be removed. If done by the rules you can remove it yourself and dispose of it at a landfill the takes in asbestos waste as long as all transport paperwork is done.

But you need to check what your states laws and rules are on this, here in the western states the laws and rules are all the same and use Federal EPA guide lines.

Link to a PDF file from Oregon DEQ,
*HOW TO REMOVE NONFRIABLE ASBESTOS (AC) WATER PIPE​**A Guide for Meeting DEQ Rules
* 
http://www.deq.state.or.us/aq/asbestos/docs/ASBPIPE.pdf


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

john1066 said:


> you can smash it and leave in in place if you want too we have done that a few times


That would be a big no-no here and subject to severe fines and cleanup costs.

The pipe is considered non-friable when whole, one you break it up it becomes friable.


----------



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

See ive been told in towns that if you break it and leave it in place your fine. most of the time we jus find old drain lines and stuff no one knows about so you break them anyway


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

In Western Mass. I know of a company that got fined for not disposing of transite pipe properly. I heard that it was very clear in the job specs but they ignored the specs. I would investigate a little further because DEP & EPA isn't going to care what the local water dept told you. It's always a gamble because you never know if someone just passing by turns you in and you get a big fine. I ask some local guys that work on public jobs how they dispose of it.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Just looked at the Massachusetts asbestos regulations.

You are the same as us here on the west coast, they follow Federal EPA rules and guidelines. And it seems all the states follow Federal EPA rules.


Massachusetts DEP, asbestos page
http://www.mass.gov/dep/air/asbguid.htm


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

And just to let you know what the fines, etc. are for violations out here.

*What are penalties for non-compliance?*

The Agency can assess a monetary civil penalty up to $15,127.00 per day per violation. If an economic benefit is realized by non-compliance, the penalty can reflect this estimated cost which is often non negotiable. Criminal sanctions may occur for a knowing or willful violation.


----------



## Earthworkssdu (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the input, today the water department and a rep. from the Mass Water Works Association, and they both told us to leave it in place and cap the two ends. They tell us this is what they are doing on the other projects they are doing at this time when the renew their own water mains. Once again thaks for all the replies.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Earthworkssdu said:


> Thanks for the input, today the water department and a rep. from the Mass Water Works Association, and they both told us to leave it in place and cap the two ends. They tell us this is what they are doing on the other projects they are doing at this time when the renew their own water mains. Once again thaks for all the replies.


Just cover your ass and get it in writing.


----------

